# Kimber Super Carry Custom - My new Carry gun....



## El Gato Loco

Doing some trading of other guns to make this new Kimber Super Carry custom my new carry weapon of choice.

Ebbs pointed it out to me at a time when I was looking to move from a compact 1911 into a full size. Its bobtail frame, night sights, and light weight has made it the perfect carry for me. Carrying a full size 1911 in .45 is a pretty big commitment, but I am 100% satisfied with my choice.


----------



## youngdon

Beautiful absolutely beautiful !! You a lefty ?


----------



## hassell

I can only drool!!!


----------



## bar-d

Nice peashooter!


----------



## ebbs

You're welcome, to you.

I'm sorry, to Nicole.


----------



## On a call

I like..I like...how do you carry her


----------



## El Gato Loco

On a call said:


> I like..I like...how do you carry her


Condition 1 in a Crossbreed Super Tuck IWB Holster.

Actually... just like this:


----------



## On a call

Chris,

I like how you have her...how comfortable or uncomfortable is that holster while driving ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I like !! Is this what the T/C turned into?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Brian: It's really comfortable, even when driving as long as I wear an undershirt. I am not a fan of the leather and wood rubbing on my back in this heat. The rounded grip is a big plus though. I can carry it at about 5:00 to make it more concealable without worrying about a square corner in my back. The other 1911's I have tried to carry are not near as comfortable that far back so I have carried them at 3-4:00 which doesn't conceal as well on me.

Rodney: It sorta did. I still have to sell another 1911 that this has replaced though. You know how these things go. Always a revolving door.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My problem they come in but have a hard time leaving.LOL I am planning on a full day at the range with the T/C tomorrow will give a range report hopefully this weekend.


----------



## youngdon

I'm afraid I suffer the same affliction Bigd


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> Condition 1 in a Crossbreed Super Tuck IWB Holster.
> 
> Actually... just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 755
> 
> 
> View attachment 756


 I think a picture of all your pea shooters tucked around your waist would be awsome, might have to switch to sweat pants inorder to get them all in?


----------



## El Gato Loco

hassell said:


> I think a picture of all your pea shooters tucked around your waist would be awsome, might have to switch to sweat pants inorder to get them all in?


Woooaa... Slow down now! I have already had to buy bigger pants 3 times in the last 2 years. 32,34,36 and now going on 38 with the carry in there. I am still holding onto the 32's hoping that I will be back there soon. Since that will probably never happen, maybe I can commission the wife to sew them into a pair that can accommodate all of the pistols?









In all honesty, I am down to nothing but a few 1911's. My last polymer sold yesterday so I have the 3 Kimber's and a Remington R1 1911 left. Way too heavy to be carrying around in sweatpants.


----------



## hassell

Thats so funny, with all that Texas heat you wouldn't think the sizes would be going up? I have a shoulder holster for the 357 and its really comfortable, we can't pack like you guys but a few years ago was out shooting with a buddy and brought the pistol, anyways stopped for coffee and Randy says hey you still have your pistol on you, holy smokes the tip was just sticking out from the bottom of my jackshirt, may not seem like a big thing for you guys but its a major swat team response situation if somebody reported it!!!!!


----------



## ebbs

Commyanada.

Oh, and it's easy to put on inches in the Texas heat when you're in the A/C all day.


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> Oh, and it's easy to put on inches in the Texas heat when you're in the A/C all day.


You fail


----------



## El Gato Loco

Just read this post on ebbs' site tonight:

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/03/04/kimber-super-carry-ultra-plus/

Nicole is drooling over this news. She really wanted the ULTRA version of my gun as her main carry, but it's grip is not as rounded as mine because of limitations due to the mainspring housing on the compact 1911's. Well apparently, Kimber has fixed that little issue and now even the compact has the well rounded grip!

I'm thinking about selling mine and getting myself into the officers size "HD (black on black) model. I think I could be pretty happy with that.


----------



## ebbs

I think WE could be pretty happy with that! Talked to an old boy at the gun counter in Jax about this tonight. He seemed just as excited as I was that they are the first to cure the subcompact 1911 bobtail issue.


----------



## knapper

The problem of carrying any is the handle the barrel is easy to hide, so I have heard.


----------



## CO204yoter

i have always carried a full size 1911 and i just got a new holster for mine and i will try to get a pic up today or tomorrow of how well the new holster hides that full size


----------



## El Gato Loco

knapper said:


> The problem of carrying any is the handle the barrel is easy to hide, so I have heard.


You're exactly right there. That's why I really don't mind the full size I have now. The grip is the same size as the others and that's the thing you have to conceal. The barrel disappears nicely into the pants, and ends at about the bottom of my jeans pockets.

I did learn a little lesson at the range though....never fire 100+ rounds thru a gun this long and then shove it into an IWB holster. That barrel nearly lit my arse on fire. You could smell the burning flesh! lol The funny thing was, it took a second for me to figure out what was going on because it didn't burn me immediately. I was a high steppin' it outta there before I finally got smart and yanked it from the holster.


----------



## On a call

Oh Chris....I was laughing too much on this one !


----------



## bar-d

[QUOTE

I did learn a little lesson at the range though....never fire 100+ rounds thru a gun this long and then shove it into an IWB holster. That barrel nearly lit my arse on fire. You could smell the burning flesh! lol The funny thing was, it took a second for me to figure out what was going on because it didn't burn me immediately. I was a high steppin' it outta there before I finally got smart and yanked it from the holster.







[/QUOTE]

Yowch, brutal!


----------



## ebbs

Trying to figure out how there was burning flesh from the barrel. You understand that IWB means BETWEEN your boxers and your pants, right? It's not Inside the UNDER WaistBand. Just an FYI to help clear things up


----------



## bar-d

I guess he was going commando..........


----------



## Helmet_S

If he was going commando at least it was holstered on his backside and only burnt the buns and not the hotdog.

I got a really good laugh out of this thread. the mental image of him jumping around the range trying to pull the pistol out of his butt was great.


----------



## youngdon

OK the mental image just took another turn for the worse. Probably lucky someone didn't misread his intentions.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I set em up, you guys KNOCK em down! lol


----------

